# Snails and A Fish Bowl?



## BarryTheBetta (May 25, 2009)

I just got a small betta fish from some cool little aquarium emporium. I got a very small, one gallon fish bowl, and all I put in there was my fish and some gravel. I thought some snails would look/be cool in my new fish bowl. Should I get one from PetSmart or is it a bad idea?

-Dante


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

First off, my son's name is Dante, how cool is that?

Secondly I would put your Betta in something larger if possible. At least a 2.5 gallon at the smallest. I wouldn't advise getting tank mates without getting at least a 5 gallon if not larger. Oh, and you need a heater if the temp. of the water isn't at least around 78-80 F.
I think snails would make a good tank mate though.


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

yeah bigger tank.... snails are cool petsmart is probably a good place to start off, id do research firs on the snails. ive heard of soft water killing them.uh you live in PA, so thats close to Michigan and Canada and suuff kinda, a heater wou,d be a good idea. ive heard of these really cool whisper heaters and you can set the temparture and it heats& regulates nad they're like 10.00 at walmart. you might want plants caves ect for them to hide and play in? and a fliter maybe? i dont have one but its up to you. hope this helps


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A gallon tank could work if you remove the betta and put some colored ramshorns such as blue there but you still need either daily water changes or a sponge filter and water changes by every two to three days to cope with the wastes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lupin, you can keep snails in an unfiltered tank if you do water changes every day?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dramaqueen said:


> Lupin, you can keep snails in an unfiltered tank if you do water changes every day?


 Yes, you can but it is a PITA in the long run.:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Lupin. I was just curious.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think a 1 gallon would be just fine with a heater and a snail (+betta)! But only ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! The snails multiply like you dont know what...haha. :]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crowntail lover said:


> I think a 1 gallon would be just fine with a heater and a snail (+betta)! But only ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! The snails multiply like you dont know what...haha. :]


 Not all snails are like that. Apple snails, large species of trumpets such as _Melanoides loebbeckei_ and nerite snails don't multiply quickly. A lot of nerites except the _Theodoxus fluviatilis_ need brackish to saltwater in order for their eggs to become fertile. The bigger challenge though is enabling the larva to survive to snail stage with microalgae or phytoplanktons.


----------

